# Some recent compositions of mine



## RohanMoran (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey there,

I am a Composition student at Birmingham conservatoire and i am trying to go about getting some feedback on my music from others who are either fans of contemporary classical music/Performers or Composers. As you can imagine feedback is crucial to the growth of any musician.

All the tracks are available to stream and download
The link bellow should take you to my site:

Hope you enjoy and let me know what you think


__
https://soundcloud.com/


----------

